# Journeyman Exam Training in Miami, FL



## Colorado Fatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

jaojalvo said:


> I'm looking for a small class to help me pass the journeyman exam for Miami-Dade. I took the Mike Holt class but would like a smaller class (less than 10 participants).
> 
> Anyone knows if this exists in Miami?
> 
> Any other suggestions to help me pass the exam would be helpful (online classes or particular study guides).


I recently got my JW license here in CO. I went to a class that was 2 days long. Probably 40ppl in there. The class came with an awesome workbook. After working my way through the book I started doing every practice test I could find. I passed, first time taking the test. However I spent a LOT of time studying. It was 10 weeks from the class until the day I tested. Take any and all free time you have and study. Even if it's only 15mins. The thing is there is no substitute for spending the time studying. Keeping study sessions under an hour is a good idea too. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Here are some links to help you too: Some of this stuff is 2008 but it's still good. I used a lot of 2008 practice tests myself. Don't worry if they say Journeyman or Master on the practice stuff. Basically all the same questions.

http://www.electrician2.com/vdrv11practice/rvframehol.htm

http://www.mikeholt.com/freestuff.php?id=freegeneral


----------



## Electron_Sam78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Colorado Fatboy said:


> I recently got my JW license here in CO. I went to a class that was 2 days long. Probably 40ppl in there. The class came with an awesome workbook. After working my way through the book I started doing every practice test I could find. I passed, first time taking the test. However I spent a LOT of time studying. It was 10 weeks from the class until the day I tested. Take any and all free time you have and study. Even if it's only 15mins. The thing is there is no substitute for spending the time studying. Keeping study sessions under an hour is a good idea too. Hope that helps. Good luck!


 
Are these tests usually open book with the NEC portion?


----------



## Colorado Fatboy (Apr 25, 2009)

Electron_Sam78 said:


> Are these tests usually open book with the NEC portion?



Yes they are.


----------

